# Has anyone made a



## HMF (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone made one of these? How did you fashion it?


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone made a "toe jack" to help move machines?*

Firstly, no.

I can imagine there is a "toe" on the far side that would fit under a lift point that is attached to the sliding member on top of the jack. The grooves on each side would hopefully keep things moving vertically. After the lift, you still would need to get skates or something under the machine. Maybe make these in pairs?


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone made a "toe jack" to help move machines?*

I have used a 20 ton toe jack to lift one of Dad's outbuildings. He worked for the railway so he was able to borrow one. It was not hydraulic, just used cam and dog to lift and hold. Also was made of alum to keep the weight down. Easy to control if the load does not shift.

At the shop we just use prybar to lift and insert wood blocks until it is high enough to slip in hand truck forks if under 5 tons or forks of fork lift if above. If machine has bolts then we can screw them down to lift machine. The 3 wire EDMs sit on steel pucks as does the Haas milling center this makes it much easier for the first part of the lift.


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;YbA8K_uaxUY] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbA8K_uaxUY [/video]

And you can get your own. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Simplex-15-Ton-...pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item3cba16d14b


----------



## HMF (Jul 24, 2011)

Must be a rare item- bidding is over $200 already.


Nelson


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone made a "toe jack" to help move machines?*

Here are two I made in a hurry one day from some high quality HF jacks. The design was stolen from George Carlson of the Houston Home Metal Shop Club. They work like a champ and cost me less than 10 bucks a piece.

http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu124/randyjaco/IMG_3160.jpg

http://homemetalshopclub.org/news/07/newsletter0702.pdf

Randy


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone made a "toe jack" to help move machines?*

I have not dug too far into the Houston files but I do check every month or so. Great site.


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone made a "toe jack" to help move machines?*

My Dad has some miniaturized versions of the railroad jacks, both in aluminum and cast iron. IIRC he always referred to them as "step jacks".


----------



## HMF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone made a "toe jack" to help move machines?*

The one on Ebay was nice and heavy, but I don't have money for it now, or I would have grabbed it to lift my Van Norman #12 when I getthe base down the basement.

So many needs, so little cash.

Nelson


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 26, 2011)

> [author=Allthumbz link=topic=2836.msg19828#msg19828 date=1311684969]
> 
> 
> So many needs, so little cash.



I don't have that many needs, but oh so many "wants"!


----------



## HMF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Has anyone made a "toe jack" to help move machines?*

Same thing for me- I buy things I want because I feel I will need them sometime in the future, and I don't want to have to buy them at an inopportune time and price.

Nelson


----------

